# names of the planets



## Artifacs

I want to know the name of the planets in your language and its pronuntiation (if possible). Are different or alike the Spanish names?
Example:
Spanish   English
Luna.      Moon
Tierra.    Earth
Sol        Sun
Mercurio   Mercury
Venus      =
Marte      Mars
Júpiter.   Jupiter
Saturno.   Saturn
Urano.     Urane
Neptuno.   Neptune
Plutón.    Pluto. (Not a planet anymore)
Thanks.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.
*
Italian*.


Moon = *Luna* /ˈluna/ [ˈlu:na]
Earth = *Terra* /ˈtɛrra/ [ˈtɛrra]
Sun  = *Sole* /ˈsole/ [ˈso:le]
Mercury = *Mercurio* /merˈkurjo/ [merˈku:rio]
Venus = *Venere* /ˈvɛnere/ [ˈvɛ:nere]
Mars = *Marte* /ˈmarte/ [ˈmarte]
Jupiter = *Giove* /ˈdʒɔve/ [ˈdʒɔ:ve]

Saturn = *Saturno* /saˈturno/ [saˈturno]

Uranus (not *Urane) = *Urano* /uˈrano/ [uˈra:no]

Neptune = *Nettuno* /netˈtuno/ [netˈtu:no]

Pluto = *Plutone* /pluˈtone/ [pluˈto:ne]


----------



## Artifacs

Venere, Sole, Giove...beautiful 

Sorry for Uranus


----------



## TheCrociato91

Artifacs said:


> Sorry for Uranus



It's alright, it doesn't hurt that much.


----------



## AndrasBP

*Hungarian*:
Except for the Sun, the Earth and the Moon, all of them are borrowed directly from Latin.


Moon = *Hold */hold/
Earth = *Föld */føld/
Sun = *Nap */nɒp/
Mercury = *Merkúr */'mɛrku:r/
Venus = *Vénusz */'ve:nus/
Mars = *Mars */mɒrʃ/
Jupiter = *Jupiter */'jupitɛr/

Saturn = *Szaturnusz */'sɒturnus/

Uranus = *Uránusz */'ura:nus/

Neptune = *Neptunusz */'nɛptunus/

Pluto = *Plútó */'plu:to:/


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Moon:
(A) *«Σελήνη»* [seˈli.ni] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«σελήνη» sĕlḗnē* --> _moon, (myth.) goddess of the moon_ < **σελάσ-νᾱ *sĕlás-nā*, a derivative in *-νᾱ -nā* from *«σέλᾱς» sélās* (neut.) --> _light, glow, beam_.
The formation may be compared with the PIE word for _moon_, *l(o)uksneh₂- as attested in e.g. Lat. luna, _moon_.
(B) Colloquially *«φεγγάρι»* [feŋˈga.ɾi] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neut. *«φεγγάριον» pheŋgárion* --> _moon_, diminutive or Classical neut. *«φέγγος» pʰéŋgŏs* --> _light, splendour, lustre, moonlight_ (of unknown etymology, often connected with Proto-Germanic *funkô, _spark_).
Earth: *«Γη»* [ʝi] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«γῆ» gê* (possibly from Pre-Greek *gaya which was contracted to gâ/gê at a very early date).
Sun: *«Ήλιος»* [ˈi.li.ɔs] (masc.), dialectal [ˈi.ʎɔs] (masc.) < Classical Gr. masc. noun *«ἥλιος» hḗliŏs* --> _sun_ (PIE *seh₂u-el- _sun_, old IE word retained in many languages cf Skt. स्वर् (svar), Lith. saulė, Proto-Germanic *sōwul, Lat. sōl, Proto-Slavic *sъlnьce etc.).
Mercury: *«Ερμής»* [erˈmis] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ἑρμῆς» Hĕrmês* the emissary and messenger of the Olympian gods, son of Zeus (possibly a Pre-Greek name).
Venus: *«Αφροδίτη»* [a.frɔˈði.ti] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«Ἀφροδίτη» Ăpʰrŏdítē* the goddess of love (of unknown etymology).
Mars: *«Άρης»* [ˈa.ɾis] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ἄρης» Ắrēs* the god of war (of unknown etymology).
Jupiter: *«Δίας»* [ˈði.as] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ζεύς» Zeú̯s*, accusative *«Δία» Díă* which forms the MoGr nominative «Δίας»; the Supreme ruler of all ancient Greek gods (PIE *dieu̯- _heaven_ cf Skt. द्यु (dyú), _sky, heaven_).
Saturn: *«Κρόνος»* [ˈkrɔ.nɔs] < Classical masc. *«Κρόνος» Krónŏs* the leader of the Titans and father of Zeus (of unknown etymology).
Uranus: *«Ουρανός»* [u.ɾaˈnɔs] (masc.) --> _the vaulted sky, heaven_ < Classical masc. *«οὐρανός» ourănós* --> _the vaulted sky_ (< archaic *ϝoρσανός *wŏrsănós from PIE *h₁uors-o- _to rain_ cf Skt. वर्षति (varṣati), _to rain_).
Neptune: *«Ποσειδώνας»* [pɔ.siˈðɔ.nas] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ποσειδῶν» Pŏsei̯dôn* the god of the sea (possibly from *«πόσις» pósis* (masc.) --> _husband, spouse, consort_ (PIE *poti- _lord (of the house), husband_ cf Skt. पति (pati), _master_, Av. paiti-, _lord, ruler_, Lith. pats, _husband_) + *«δᾶ» dâ* (fem.) the poetic name of «γῆ», _earth_).
Pluto: *«Πλούτωνας»* [ˈplu.tɔ.nas] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Πλούτων» Ploútōn* the god of the underworld (PIE *pleu̯- _to run, flow, swim_ cf Skt. प्लवते (plavate), _to swim_).


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
Earth - Земля (Zemlyá, lit. "earth", "ground").
Moon - Луна (Luná)
Mercury - Меркурий (Merkúriy)
Venus - Венера (Venéra)
Mars - Марс (Mars)
Jupiter - Юпитер (Yupíter)
Saturn - Сатурн (Satúrn)
Uranus - Уран (Urán, the same as for "uranium")
Neptune - Нептун (Neptún)
Pluto - Плутон (Plutón)

Needless to say, all these names aside of Земля and Луна are loanwords from other Languages.


----------



## AndrasBP

_Venus _also has a traditional name in Hungarian which is still used in literature and folklore:
*Esthajnalcsillag*: literally "evening-dawn-star".


----------



## apmoy70

AndrasBP said:


> _Venus _also has a traditional name in Hungarian which is still used in literature and folklore:
> *Esthajnalcsillag*: literally "evening-dawn-star".


Likewise in Greek, it's called *«Αποσπερίτης»* [apɔ.speˈɾitis] (masc.), or *«Αυγερινός»* [av.ʝe.ɾiˈnɔs] (masc.) depending on the region.
«Αποσπερίτης» = Preposition & prefix *«ἀπό» ăpó* + *«ἕσπερος»** héspĕrŏs* (masc.)
«Αυγερινός» < *«αὐγή» au̯gḗ* (fem.).


----------



## Awwal12

AndrasBP said:


> _Venus _also has a traditional name in Hungarian which is still used in literature and folklore:
> *Esthajnalcsillag*: literally "evening-dawn-star".


As a matter of fact, Venus (as a very noticeable object) reportrdly did have several more or less original names in Russian (Денница, Зарянка, Утренница etc., or just descriptively "утренняя звезда" - "morningstar"), even though it may be hard to sort the calques out from this list.


----------



## Artifacs

AndrasBP said:


> _Venus _also has a traditional name in Hungarian which is still used in literature and folklore:
> *Esthajnalcsillag*: literally "evening-dawn-star".


Yes, in Spanish too:
*Lucero del Alba* = Light of the Morning.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In Sardinian (at least where I live), the name of Venus is : *

Istella de Chenadoriu/Chenadorju/Chenadorzu* = *Star of the dinnertime*


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*
_ with a few additions_

*Planets Planetes*
Mercuri [mər'kuɾi]
Venus ['bɛnus]
(estel del matí 'morning star' _or_ estel del vespre 'evening star') ​Terra ['tɛrə]
Mart [mart]
Júpiter ['ʒupitər]
Saturn [sə'turn]
Urà [u'ɾa]
Neptú [nəp'tu]

*Dwarf planets Planetes nans*
Plutó [plu'to]
Eris ['ɛɾis]
Ceres ['sɛɾəs]
_etc_

*Stars Estels*
Sol [sɔɫ]

*Satellites Satèl·lits*
Lluna ['ʎunə]
Ganimedes [gəni'mɛð̞əs]
Tità [ti'ta]
Jàpet ['ʒapət]
Caront ['kəɾon]
Encèlad [ən'sɛlət]
_etc_


----------



## fdb

The Babylonians discovered the seven visible planets and named them after their gods. The Greek names are syncretistic “translations” of the names of the corresponding Babylonian gods. The Latin names are “translations” of Greek (Zeus>Jupiter etc.). All European languages have them from Latin.


----------



## desi4life

fdb said:


> The Babylonians discovered the seven visible planets and named them after their gods.



Well, the sun and moon (which were counted as two of the planets in ancient times) were presumably known to all humans everywhere and worshiped as gods in many societies, so the Babylonians can't be said to have discovered them. The Babylonians might have been the first to recognize and name the other five planets though (Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn).


----------



## AndrasBP

Do you know if Mars has any "folk names" in any language? After all, it's a conspicuous planet with its reddish light.

.

It might be interesting to note that in Hungarian we don't use the internationalism "_planet_" at all. 
Instead, we use a 19th century neologism "*bolygó*" /'bojgo:/, derived from the verb "bolyong" (= roam or wander about).


----------



## TheCrociato91

AndrasBP said:


> Do you know if Mars has any "folk names" in any language?



We indeed call it *il pianeta rosso *("the red planet") in Italian.


----------



## bazq

In Hebrew:

1. Moon = ירח [yare'akh]
2. Earth = ארץ ['erets] lit. "land" or כדור הארץ [kadur ha'arets] lit. "ball (of) the land"
3. Sun = שמש [shemesh]
4. Mercury = חמה [khama]
5. Venus = נגה [noga]
6. Mars = מאדים [ma'adim]
7. Jupiter = צדק [tsedek]
8. Saturn = שבתאי [shabtay]
9. Uranus = אורון ['oron] but *99% of people use the Latin name אורנוס ['uranus]*
10. Neptun = רהב [rahav] but *99% of people use the Latin name נפטון [neptun]*
11. Pluto = פלוטו [pluto]


----------



## Artifacs

AndrasBP said:


> It might be interesting to note that in Hungarian we don't use the internationalism "_planet_" at all.
> Instead, we use a 19th century neologism "*bolygó*" /'bojgo:/, derived from the verb "bolyong" (= roam or wander about).


It's quite a curious thing indeed since it seems all european languages loaned the greek word for planet.

Also, I think Mars is called "The Red planet" in every language too. *El planeta rojo* can only be Mars.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Artifacs said:


> Also, I think Mars is called "The Red planet" in every language too. *El planeta rojo* can only be Mars.


Exactly,* La planète rouge* (the red planet)  in French. However,  _planète_ is feminine in French unlike the other Romance languages.


----------



## bibax

Czech:
Except the Sun, the Earth and the Moon, all of them are borrowed from Latin.


Moon = *Měsíc */'mjɛsi:c, 'mɲɛsi:c/ m. (it means _month_ as well), poet. *Luna* /'luna/ f.
Earth = *Země */'zɛmjɛ, 'zɛmɲɛ/ f.
Sun = *Slunce */'sluncɛ/ n.
Mercury = *Merkur */'mɛrkur/
Venus = *Venuše */'vɛnuʃɛ/ f.
Mars = *Mars */mars/
Jupiter = *Jupiter */'jupitɛr/

Saturn = *Saturn */'saturn/

Uranus = *Uran */'uran/

Neptune = *Neptun */'nɛptun/

Pluto = *Pluto */'pluto/
*planeta*, f., also *oběžnice*, f. (< běžeti = to run, obíhati = to run around sth);
*Venuše*, also *Jitřenka* or *Večernice* f. (< jitro = morning, večer = evening);

*Jupiter*, genitive is Jupitera, not Jova, which is the Czech gen. of Jupiter, the Tonans;
similarly *Mars* (gen. Marsu), the planet,  has a different declension than Mars (gen. Marta), the god of war;

Hypothetically there is also a difference in masc. plural, e.g. gigantičtí Saturni /-ɲi/ (anim. masc.) and gigantické Saturny /-ni/ (inanim. masc.) = gigantic Saturns.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Apparently, the Italian *Giove*, Jupiter, is the only form derived from the accusative _Iovem_, unlike the other languages, where Jupiter prevails.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Olaszinhok said:


> Apparently, the Italian *Giove*, Jupiter, is the only form derived from the accusative _Iovem_, unlike the other languages, where Jupiter prevails.



It seems that all Italian names of the planets are accusatives
_
Mercurium -> Mercurio
Venerem -> Venere
Terram -> Terra
Martem -> Marte
Jovem -> Giove
Saturnum -> Saturno
Uranum -> Urano
Neptunum -> Nettuno
Plutonem -> Plutone_


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sardokan1.0 said:


> It seems that all Italian names of the planets are accusatives



Yes, I was just comparing _Giove_ with _Jupiter _in the other languages.


----------



## AndrasBP

bazq said:


> 4. Mercury = חמה [khama]
> 5. Venus = נגה [noga]
> 6. Mars = מאדים [ma'adim]
> 7. Jupiter = צדק [tsedek]
> 8. Saturn = שבתאי [shabtay]


It seems that Hebrew and Greek are "too ancient" to use Latin borrowings.



Artifacs said:


> It's quite a curious thing indeed since it seems all european languages loaned the greek word for planet.


Icelandic consciously tries to avoid loanwords. I've just checked on wiki, they use "*reikistjarna*" (?...star), but "pláneta" also seems to be an option.
In Turkish it's "*gezegen*", which looks like a native Turkic word, but I'm not sure.


----------



## momai

*Arabic: *

Moon = Al*-*Qamar القمر
Earth = al-'arD الأرض
Sun = al-shams الشمس
Mercury = 3uṭaarid عطارد
Venus = al-zuhrah الزُهرة
Mars = al-mareekh المريخ
Jupiter = al-mushtaree المشتري

Saturn = zuħal زُحل

Uranus= uraanos أورانوس

Neptune = nibton نيبتون

Pluto = bluuto بلوتو


----------



## fdb

For the history of the names of the planets there is this book: Wilhelm Eilers, _Sinn und Herkunft der Planetennamen_, ISBN: 978-3769614725


----------



## bibax

Olaszinhok said:


> Apparently, the Italian *Giove*, Jupiter, is the only form derived from the accusative _Iovem_, unlike the other languages, where Jupiter prevails.


In Polish: Jupiter = *Jowisz* /'joviʃ/ (in Czech the god is also called Joviš: u Joviše = by Jove)


AndrasBP said:


> It seems that Hebrew and Greek are "too ancient" to use Latin borrowings.


Older Czech names, used till the 19th century: 

Sun, Earth, Moon = *Slunce, Země, Měsíc* (Slavic origin)

Mercury = *Dobropán* (good-master)
Venus = *Krasopaní* (beauty-lady), *Jitřenka* (morning-star), *Večernice* (evening-star) all f.
Mars = *Smrtonoš* (death-bearer)
Jupiter = *Kralomoc* (king-power)

Saturn = *Hladolet* (hlad = hunger)

Uranus = *Nebešťanka* f. (heaven-inhabitant, female celestrian)

Neptune = *Vodopán* (water-master/ruler)
Between Smrtonoš and Kralomoc, there are (the Czech names artificially created in 19th c.):

Ceres = *Živěna* (živiti = to nourish)
Pallas = *Mudřena* (moudrý = wise)
Juno = *Královna* (= queen)
Vesta = *Čistěna* (čistý = clean)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Those older names of the planets in Czech are really interesting, now I'm curious about Lithuanian, which is generally very conservative…


----------



## fdb

bibax said:


> Older Czech names, used till the 19th century:
> 
> 
> 
> Neptune = *Vodopán* (water-master/ruler)



Neptune was discovered in 1846.


----------



## Artifacs

Now I'm curious about the *Moon*.

Spanish = *Luna*
Catalán = *Lluna*
Italian = *Luna*
Russian = *Luná*
Czech = *Luna* (poet.)
Portuguese = *Lúa*

*Luna*
From an ancient indoeuropean root *leuk-* (to shine) borrowed by *latin* in *lux*, *lucere* and then *Luna*.

*Moon*
From Proto-Germanic **menon*, from root **me* (to meassure) in reference to the moon's phases as a ancient an universal meassure of time.

*
Babylonian*.


Moon = *Sin* 
Earth = *?*
Sun  = *Samas* 
Mercury = *Sihtu*
Venus = *Delebat*
Mars = *Salbatanu*
Jupiter = *Neberu*
Saturn = *Kayamanu*
Uranus= *?* 
Neptune = *?*
Pluto = *?*


----------



## Stoggler

Artifacs said:


> *Babylonian*
> 
> Uranus= *?*
> Neptune = *?*
> Pluto = *?*



Somehow I doubt the Babylonians had names for planets that they didn’t know existed...


AndrasBP said:


> Icelandic consciously tries to avoid loanwords. I've just checked on wiki, they use "*reikistjarna*" (?...star)



Reika means ‘to wander’, so the Icelandic word means ‘wandering star’.


----------



## Olaszinhok

If I'm not mistaken , Russian also has месяц/ month for moon.


----------



## Circunflejo

*Basque *(English):

Eguzkia (Sun)
Merkurio
Artizarra (Venus)
Lurra (Earth)
Ilargia (Moon)
Marte
Jupiter
Saturno
Urano
Neptuno
Pluton

Disclaimer: I don't speak Basque. I just know a few words. Therefore, excuse me if there's any mistake.



fdb said:


> All European languages have them from Latin.



I don't think that Basque Artizarra for Venus is of Latin origin...


----------



## AndrasBP

bibax said:


> Older Czech names, used till the 19th century:
> 
> Sun, Earth, Moon = *Slunce, Země, Měsíc* (Slavic origin)
> 
> Mercury = *Dobropán* (good-master)
> Venus = *Krasopaní* (beauty-lady), *Jitřenka* (morning-star), *Večernice* (evening-star) all f.
> Mars = *Smrtonoš* (death-bearer)
> Jupiter = *Kralomoc* (king-power)
> 
> Saturn = *Hladolet* (hlad = hunger)
> 
> Uranus = *Nebešťanka* f. (heaven-inhabitant, female celestrian)
> 
> Neptune = *Vodopán* (water-master/ruler)
> Between Smrtonoš and Kralomoc, there are (the Czech names artificially created in 19th c.):
> 
> Ceres = *Živěna* (živiti = to nourish)
> Pallas = *Mudřena* (moudrý = wise)
> Juno = *Královna* (= queen)
> Vesta = *Čistěna* (čistý = clean)





fdb said:


> Neptune was discovered in 1846.


With Neptune in the first list, I feel highly suspicious about the other names as well. They look like fancy, Romanticism-inspired neologisms to me.



Olaszinhok said:


> now I'm curious about Lithuanian, which is generally very conservative…


*Lithuanian *is nothing special here. It is a conservative language in terms of historical phonology and some aspects of morphology, but as far as (modern) vocabulary is concerned, it is just a normal European language. The planet names all have the masculine nominative ending -s, with the exception of Venus and Earth.


Saulė (Sun)

Merkurijus
Venera
Žemė (Earth)

Mėnulis (Moon)

Marsas
Jupiteris
Saturnas
Uranas
Neptūnas


----------



## fdb

Stoggler said:


> Reika means ‘to wander’, so the Icelandic word means ‘wandering star’.



...which is what "planetes" means in Greek.


----------



## bibax

fdb said:


> Neptune was discovered in 1846.


You are right, however Neptun, the god of freshwater and the sea, was called _Vodopán_ (water-lord) or _Vodan_ in Old Czech (voda = water), so his Czech name was simply used for the discovered planet. Probably only the names _Nebešťanka_ (= female citizen of the heaven, i.e. Uran, "discovered" 1781, earlier regarded as a star) and _Krasopaní_ (= beauty-lady, i.e. Venus) were invented in 18th-19th c.


AndrasBP said:


> With Neptune in the first list, I feel highly suspicious about the other names as well. They look like fancy, Romanticism-inspired neologisms to me.


No, they are not connected with Romanticism (roughly 1770-1848), perhaps except Nebešťanka and Krasopaní.

The manuscript "Hvězdářství krále Jana" ("Astronomy/astrology of the King John", written in Old Czech, beginning of 15th c., inspired by Ptolemy's Almagest) uses the following Czech names (and sometimes the Latin names) of the "seven planets":


Moon = *Měsiecnář, Měsiec*, Lat. Luna
Mercury =  *Dobropán, Obojetník*, Lat. Mercurius (dobrý = good, pán = lord/master)
Venus = *Ctitel, Dennice, Smilnice, Zvieředlnice, Zvieřitedlnice*, Lat. Venus, (ctitel = adorer/devotee, den = day, zvíře = animal)
Sun = *Slunce*, Lat. Sol
Mars = *Smrtonoš, Smrt*, Lat. Mars, (smrt = death, nositi = to bear)
Jupiter = *Králomoc, Králemoc, Biskup*, Lat. Iupiter, (král = king, moc = power, biskup = bishop)
Saturn = *Hladolet, Stařec*, Lat. Saturnus, (hlad = hunger, stařec = old man)
_(the sphere of fixed stars)_

The name *Smilnice* (Venus) is interesting, it means _female fornicator (fornicatrix)_.


----------



## Soffie_54

Spanish English -> *Français*
Luna. Moon -> *la Lune*
Tierra. Earth* -> la Terre*
Sol Sun* -> le Soleil*
Mercurio Mercury -> *(-)* *Mercure*
Venus = -> *(-) Vénus*
Marte Mars -> *(-) Mars*
Júpiter. Jupiter -> *(-) Jupiter*
Saturno. Saturn -> *(-) Saturne*
Urano. Urane -> *(-) Uranus*
Neptuno. Neptune -> *(-) Neptune *
Plutón. Pluto. -> *(-) Pluton*


----------



## desi4life

Hindi:

Moon = चांद (Chaand)
Sun = सूरज (Suuraj)
Mercury = बुध (Budh)
Venus = शुक्र (Shukra)
Earth = पृथ्वी (Prithvii)
Mars = मंगल (Mangal)
Jupiter = बृहस्पति (Brihaspati)
Saturn = शनि (Shani)
Uranus = अरुण (Arun) or यूरेनस (Uranus)
Neptune = वरुण (Varun) or नेपच्यून (Nepchyuun)
Pluto = यम (Yam) or प्लूटो (Pluto)


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> Moon:
> (A) *«Σελήνη»* [seˈli.ni] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«σελήνη» sĕlḗnē* --> _moon, (myth.) goddess of the moon_ < **σελάσ-νᾱ *sĕlás-nā*, a derivative in *-νᾱ -nā* from *«σέλᾱς» sélās* (neut.) --> _light, glow, beam_.
> The formation may be compared with the PIE word for _moon_, *l(o)uksneh₂- as attested in e.g. Lat. luna, _moon_.
> (B) Colloquially *«φεγγάρι»* [feŋˈga.ɾi] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neut. *«φεγγάριον» pheŋgárion* --> _moon_, diminutive or Classical neut. *«φέγγος» pʰéŋgŏs* --> _light, splendour, lustre, moonlight_ (of unknown etymology, often connected with Proto-Germanic *funkô, _spark_).
> Earth: *«Γη»* [ʝi] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«γῆ» gê* (possibly from Pre-Greek *gaya which was contracted to gâ/gê at a very early date).
> Sun: *«Ήλιος»* [ˈi.li.ɔs] (masc.), dialectal [ˈi.ʎɔs] (masc.) < Classical Gr. masc. noun *«ἥλιος» hḗliŏs* --> _sun_ (PIE *seh₂u-el- _sun_, old IE word retained in many languages cf Skt. स्वर् (svar), Lith. saulė, Proto-Germanic *sōwul, Lat. sōl, Proto-Slavic *sъlnьce etc.).
> Mercury: *«Ερμής»* [erˈmis] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ἑρμῆς» Hĕrmês* the emissary and messenger of the Olympian gods, son of Zeus (possibly a Pre-Greek name).
> Venus: *«Αφροδίτη»* [a.frɔˈði.ti] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«Ἀφροδίτη» Ăpʰrŏdítē* the goddess of love (of unknown etymology).
> Mars: *«Άρης»* [ˈa.ɾis] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ἄρης» Ắrēs* the god of war (of unknown etymology).
> Jupiter: *«Δίας»* [ˈði.as] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ζεύς» Zeú̯s*, accusative *«Δία» Díă* which forms the MoGr nominative «Δίας»; the Supreme ruler of all ancient Greek gods (PIE *dieu̯- _heaven_ cf Skt. द्यु (dyú), _sky, heaven_).
> Saturn: *«Κρόνος»* [ˈkrɔ.nɔs] < Classical masc. *«Κρόνος» Krónŏs* the leader of the Titans and father of Zeus (of unknown etymology).
> Uranus: *«Ουρανός»* [u.ɾaˈnɔs] (masc.) --> _the vaulted sky, heaven_ < Classical masc. *«οὐρανός» ourănós* --> _the vaulted sky_ (< archaic *ϝoρσανός *wŏrsănós from PIE *h₁uors-o- _to rain_ cf Skt. वर्षति (varṣati), _to rain_).
> Neptune: *«Ποσειδώνας»* [pɔ.siˈðɔ.nas] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ποσειδῶν» Pŏsei̯dôn* the god of the sea (possibly from *«πόσις» pósis* (masc.) --> _husband, spouse, consort_ (PIE *poti- _lord (of the house), husband_ cf Skt. पति (pati), _master_, Av. paiti-, _lord, ruler_, Lith. pats, _husband_) + *«δᾶ» dâ* (fem.) the poetic name of «γῆ», _earth_).
> Pluto: *«Πλούτωνας»* [ˈplu.tɔ.nas] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Πλούτων» Ploútōn* the god of the underworld (PIE *pleu̯- _to run, flow, swim_ cf Skt. प्लवते (plavate), _to swim_).


Apologies for quoting myself, just wanted to add a couple of names:

Satellite: *«Δορυφόρος»* [ðɔ.ɾiˈfɔ.ɾɔs] (masc.) --> _minor planet attending i.e. flanking a bigger planet_ < Classical masc. *«δορυφόρος» dŏrŭpʰórŏs* --> _spear-bearer (body guard) attending i.e. flanking kings or tyrants_ < Classical neut. *«δόρυ» dórŭ* --> _wood, tree (trunk), spear_ (PIE *doru- _tree_ cf Skt. दारु (dāru), _timber_, Av dāuru, _wood_, Hitt. tāru, _wood_) + Classical v. *«φέρω» pʰérō* --> _to bear, endure, carry, bring away, provide, reach, move along_ (PIE *bʰer- _to bear, carry_ cf Skt. भार (bhāra), _payment, load, burden_, Proto-Slavic *bьrati, _to pick up, take_ > OCS бьрати, Rus. брать, Pol. brać).

Ganymede: *«Γανυμήδης»* [ɣa.niˈmi.ðis] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Γανυμήδης» Gănŭmḗdēs* (myth.) the name of a handsome young man made cupbearer on Olympus by Zeus < combinatory *«γανυ-» gănŭ-* from deponent v. *«γάνυμαι» gắnumai̯* --> _to brighten up, be glad, rejoice_ (PIE *geh₂u- _to be bright, glad_ cf Lat. gaudēre, ToA/B kātk- _to be glad_) + Classical deponent v. *«μήδομαι» mḗdŏmai̯* --> _to deliberate, estimate, contrive, decide_ (PIE *meh₁-/*med- _to measure_ cf Lat. modus, Proto-Germanic *metaną, _to measure_, Arm. միտ (mit), _mind_); hence Ganymede is the person who _causes joyful thoughts_.

Titan: *«Τιτάνας»* [tiˈta.nas] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Tιτάν» Tĭtắn*, accusative *«Τιτάνα» Tĭtắnă* which forms the MoGr nominative Τιτάνας, (myth.) the supernatural beings who ruled earth and were overthrown by the Olympian gods < Classical v. *«τιταίνω» tĭtaí̯nō* --> _to stretch, extend_ (PIE *ten(h₂)- _to draw, stretch_ cf Skt. आतनोति (ātanoti), _to expand_, Lat. tenēre, Proto-Germanic *þanjaną, _to stretch, extend_).

Japetus: *«Ιαπετός»* [i.a.peˈtɔs] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ἰαπετός» Īăpĕtós* or *Ĭăpĕtós* (the initial I is metrically shortened or lengthened) the titan Japetus, brother of Κρόνος (Saturn) < possibly from the v. *«ἰάπτω» ĭắptō* --> _to shoot, send on, hurt, wound_ (of unknown etymology).

Charon: *«Χάρων»* [ˈxa.ɾɔn] & *«Χάροντας»* [ˈxa.ɾɔn.das] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Χάρων» Kʰắrōn*, accusative *«Χάροντα» Kʰắrŏntă* which forms the MoGr nominative Χάροντας (myth.) the ferryman of the dead (whose kingdom is ruled by Πλούτων the god of the underworld and Charon is one of Pluto's satellites); the name is probably from the adj. *«χαροπός» kʰărŏpós*, _with sparkling eyes (among others)_ < Classical v. *«χαίρω» kʰaí̯rō* --> _to rejoice_ (PIE *ǵʰer- _to desire, enjoy_ cf Skt. हर्यति (háryati), _to be fond of, pleased with, delighted in_, Av. zara- _ambition, goal_, Lat. horī, _to encourage, urge_, Old Saxon gerōn, _to desire, demand_) + Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ὄψ» óp͡s* (nom. sing.), *«ὀπός» ŏpós* (gen. sing.) --> _eye, face, look_ (PIE *h₃ekʷ- _to see_ cf Skt. ईक्षते (īkṣate), _to view, behold_).

Enceladus: *«Εγκέλαδος»* [eɲˈɟe.la.ðɔs] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«Ἐγκέλαδος» Ĕngéladŏs* (myth.) the leader of the mythical Giants who was captured and imprisoned by goddess Athena into the depths of the earth after the Gigantomachy < prefix, adverb and preposition *«ἐν» ĕn* --> _in, within_ (PIE *h₁en(i)- _in_ cf Lat. in, Proto-Germanic *in) + Classical masc. noun *«κέλαδος» kéladŏs* --> _sound, noise, sharp sound_ (with obscure etymology possibly onomatopoeic).


----------



## Yendred

Note also that in French, we often call Venus (in French _Vénus_), "_l'étoile du Berger_" (the shepherd star).
Although obviously not a star to our modern eyes, Venus is traditionally known to guide shepherds, as it is the third brightest celestial body (after the sun and the moon), visible soon in the evening and late in the morning.
Do you call it this way in other languages too?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Also in Italian_ Ven_ere (Venus), it is often called _la stella della sera or la stella del pastore: the evening star or the shepherd star. L'étoile du soir ou du Berger._


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Disclaimer: I don't speak Basque. I just know a few words. Therefore, excuse me if there's any mistake.



No mistake, I'd say, but you added the article to some of them: Eguzki, Artizar, Lur, Ilargi.



Circunflejo said:


> I don't think that Basque Artizarra for Venus is of Latin origin...



Clearly not. Yet I wonder if that could be an old calque. According to Trask, Artizar etymologically means 'morning star' and seems to be taken from the Low Navarrese variety.



Yendred said:


> Note also that in French, we often call Venus (in French _Vénus_), "_l'étoile du Berger_" (the shepherd star).
> Although obviously not a star to our modern eyes, Venus is traditionally known to guide shepherds, as it is the third brightest celestial body (after the sun and the moon), visible soon in the evening and late in the morning.
> Do you call it this way in other languages too?



In Catalan, only locally: *l'estel dels pastors *'the shepherd star' but also *l'estel bover *(or *dels bovers*) 'the oxherd star' and *l'estel dels porquers *'the swineherd star'.


----------



## bibax

AndrasBP said:


> *Lithuanian *is nothing special here. It is a conservative language in terms of historical phonology and some aspects of morphology, but as far as (modern) vocabulary is concerned, it is just a normal European language ...


From the Lithuanian/Latvian mytology (source Wikipedia):

*Saulė* (the Sun) and *Mėnuo* (the Moon) were wife and husband. (In the night) Mėnuo fell in love with *Aušrinė* (Venus). For his infidelity, Perkūnas (thunder god) punished Mėnuo. Mėnuo was cut into two pieces, the punishment is repeated every month.

(Maybe it explains why Venus was also called _Smilnice_, i.e. Fornicatrix, in Old Czech.)

In other myths, *Aušrinė* (the morning star) is depicted as a daughter and servant of Saulė. Aušrinė lights the fire for Saulė and makes her ready for another day's journey across the sky. *Vakarinė* (the evening star) makes the bed for Saulė in the evening. In the Lithuanian mythology, Saulė was mother of other planets: *Indraja* (Jupiter), *Sėlija* (Saturn), *Žiezdrė* (Mars), *Vaivora* (Mercury).

So here we have the old Lithuanian names of the seven "planets":

*Mėnuo*
*Vaivora*
*Aušrinė*
*Saulė*
*Žiezdrė*
*Indraja*
*Sėlija*
Like in Czech they have been replaced by international Graeco-Latin names (except the Sun and the Moon). The Earth was not regarded as a planet, of course (Ptolemy's Almagest).


----------



## fdb

The Central Asian scholar al-Biruni, writing in AD 1000, has this table of the names of the planets in seven languages: The names of the planets in seven languages


----------



## Encolpius

Are there any English and German speakers here having enough time and patience to write the English (UK and USA) and German list with *pronunciation*?  
I think I'll open a thread with the names of 206 countries with pronunciation. I wonder what moderators would do.


----------



## fdb

Encolpius said:


> Are there any English and German speakers here having enough time and patience to write the English (UK and USA) and German list with *pronunciation*?



You could look them up in the WR dictionary, or any dictionary for that matter.


----------



## Demiurg

Encolpius said:


> Are there any English and German speakers here having enough time and patience to write the English (UK and USA) and German list with pronunciation?



German:

1. Moon =  Mond [mɔˑnt]
2. Earth = Erde [eɐdə]
3. Sun = Sonne [ˈzɔnə]
4. Mercury = Merkur [mɛʁˈkuːɐ̯]

The rest is the same as in English:
5. Venus = Venus [ˈveːnʊs]
6. Mars = Mars [maʁs]
7. Jupiter = Jupiter [ˈjuːpitɐ]
8. Saturn = Saturn [zaˈtʊʁn]
9. Uranus = Uranus [ˈuːʀanʊs]
10. Neptun = Neptun [nɛpˈtuːn]
11. Pluto = Pluto [ˈpluːto]

It's funny that in German the moon is male (_der Mond_) and the sun is female (_die Sonne_) while in Roman languages it's the other way around (French: _la lune / le soleil_). The "Canticle of the Sun" by Saint Francis (_frate Sole / sora Luna_ - _brother Sun / sister Moon_) sounds strange in German (_Bruder Sonne / Schwester Mond_).


----------



## Encolpius

I am glad you guys list Pluto. That's the list I learnt as a child and won't change it.


----------



## Stoggler

The Welsh names for the planets are mostly derived from Latin:

Sun - haul (a PIE word in origin, cognate with English ‘sun’)
Moon - lleuad (is this cognate with ‘luna’ or a borrowing?  I can’t find info on its etymology)

Mercury - Mercher*
Venus - Gwener*
Earth - Daear (not sure about etymology)
Mars - Mawrth*
Jupiter - Iau*
Saturn - Sadwrn*
Uranus - Wranws
Neptune - Neifion

* these particular names are also used in the names of specific days, just as in other European languages.

And not forgetting the wee planetling Pluto, which is Plwton.


----------



## Artifacs

Encolpius said:


> I am glad you guys list Pluto. That's the list I learnt as a child and won't change it.


Me too. There will always be a place for Pluto in my heart.


----------



## Encolpius




----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> No mistake, I'd say, but you added the article to some of them: Eguzki, Artizar, Lur, Ilargi.



Yes. Well, I guess that's the way (with the article) they are usually used in daily speech just as in Spanish in daily speech is usually said _el sol, el lucero del alba, la Tierra, la luna_.


----------



## AndrasBP

bibax said:


> In the Lithuanian mythology, Saulė was mother of other planets: *Indraja* (Jupiter), *Sėlija* (Saturn), *Žiezdrė* (Mars), *Vaivora* (Mercury).
> 
> So here we have the old Lithuanian names of the seven "planets":
> 
> *Mėnuo*
> *Vaivora*
> *Aušrinė*
> *Saulė*
> *Žiezdrė*
> *Indraja*
> *Sėlija*


After reading five densely written pages on Baltic mythology from a two-volume Encyclopedia of Mythology (_Мифы народов мира, Moscow, 1988_), I feel I must add a few things here:

Even though Lithuanians were the last in Europe to take up Christianity (14th c.), much of their mythology has been lost. Some of it can be reconstructed, but there's lot's of speculation in the area. Some of the important sources are ethnographic records from the 16th and 17th centuries, done by people who didn't speak the language (Germans, Poles, Russians) and who probably misinterpreted and even invented some of what they wrote down.
Vaivora, Žiezdrė, Indraja and Sėlija were not even mentioned in the encyclopedia article. This doesn't necessarily mean they were made up. "Vaivorykštė" is a common noun today meaning "rainbow".
On some Lithuanian sites I found conflicting information about which planets the "old" names referred to. "Aušrinė" certainly means "Venus" (aušra = dawn), but the meaning and origin of "Indraja", for example, is unclear. 

"Mėnuo" means "month" in the modern language (cf. Russian "месяц")
I have the feeling that we should not take everything at face value that we read about the mythology of small nations. Much of it is "retrospect mythology", romanticizing and mystifying the poorly documented and/or forgotten past. We have the same phenomenon in Hungary as well.


----------



## I.K.S.

In Arabic :
 Moon القمر  al qamar
 Earth  الأرض al ard    
 Sun  الشمس  ash_shams
 Mercury  عطارد otared  
Venus  الزهرة  az_zuhra 
 Mars  المريخ    al merreikh
Jupiter المشتري  al mushtari
Saturn زحل    zu7al (For “ﺡ”a _strong_ sounding “haa” we use “7” )
Uranus أورانوس   (arabized)
Neptune  نبتون  (ditto) 
Pluto  بلوتو    (ditto)


----------



## fdb

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> In Arabic :
> Moon القمر  al qamar
> Earth  الأرض al ard
> Sun  الشمس  ash_shams
> Mercury  عطارد otared
> Venus  الزهرة  az_zuhra
> Mars  المريخ    al merreikh
> Jupiter المشتري  al mushtari
> Saturn زحل    zu7al (For “ﺡ”a _strong_ sounding “haa” we use “7” )
> Uranus أورانوس   (arabized)
> Neptune  نبتون  (ditto)
> Pluto  بلوتو    (ditto)



We have had these twice already (no. 26 and 45).


----------



## 2PieRad

No one's done Chinese/Japanese yet?

Mercury 水星
Venus 金星
Mars 火星
Jupiter 木星
Saturn 土星
Uranus 天王星
Neptune 海王星
Pluto 冥王星

The first five are named after the five classical elements. (Water, Metal, Fire, Wood, Earth, respectively)
The last three are named after the King/Ruler of the Sky, of the Ocean, and of the Underworld, respectively.


----------



## bearded

apmoy70 said:


> Classical masc. *«Ἐγκέλαδος» Ĕngéladŏs*


Your Greek etymologies are extremely interesting.
But was the classical pronunciation really Engelados? Not Enkelados?



Erebos12345 said:


> Chinese/Japanese


Presumably Japanese derived from Chinese..Are the names pronounced in the same way in both countries? Could you please transcribe them in Latin alphabet?


----------



## lingpil

bearded said:


> Are the names pronounced in the same way in both countries?


I'm sure that there are some (maybe significant) differences. The phonetic structure of the two language strongly differs and apart from that they are not related at all, they only use the same characters, in a similar way in which Italian and Turkish are both written with the Latin script while not being related. For Japanese here you go:

Mercury 水星 --- suisei
Venus 金星 --- kinsei
Mars 火星 --- kasei
Jupiter 木星 --- mokusei
Saturn 土星 --- dosei
Uranus 天王星 --- tenôsei
Neptune 海王星 --- kaiôsei
Pluto 冥王星 --- meiôsei

I used "ô" to indicate a long o sound.


----------



## bearded

Hello lingpil
Many thanks for your interesting reply! I know about  the different structure of the two languages (one basically monosyllabic, one not..) but I thought that maybe the names of planets - or some of them - might have reached Japan along with the writing..
Does the 'sei' part mean planet/star?


----------



## lingpil

bearded said:


> Hello lingpil
> Many thanks for your interesting reply! I know about  the different structure of the two languages (one basically monosyllabic, one not..) but I thought that maybe the names of planets - or some of them - might have reached Japan along with the writing..
> Does the 'sei' part mean planet/star?



Effectively the characters are read in their on-readings (like in most composed words) which in a simple way can be described as a Japanese attempt to imitate the Chinese readings. However there are still quite some differences to the original. Never mind the fact that Chinese is a tonal language while Japanese is not.

"Sei" is the on reading of this caracter 星, which effectively means "star" and is used for planets as well. It's kun reading ("genuine" Japanese reading) and therefore the Japanese word for star is hoshi.


----------



## bearded

Many thanks again.


----------



## 2PieRad

lingpil said:


> Mercury 水星 --- suisei
> Venus 金星 --- kinsei
> Mars 火星 --- kasei
> Jupiter 木星 --- mokusei
> Saturn 土星 --- dosei
> Uranus 天王星 --- tenôsei
> Neptune 海王星 --- kaiôsei
> Pluto 冥王星 --- meiôsei


In standard Mandarin pinyin, including tone numbers, that would be:
-shui3 xing1
-jin1 xing1
-huo3 xing1
-mu4 xing1
-tu3 xing1
-tian1 wang2 xing1
-hai3 wang2 xing1
-ming2 wang2 xing1

That's the nature of onyomi/on-readings, I guess. If you heard both pronunciations, you could kind of understand how one is similar to the other, but it's unlikely you'd be able to guess the Japanese pronunciation just by hearing the Chinese one (and vice versa).

And the most apparent meaning of 星 in both languages would be "star". In this case, one would probably understand it as an abbreviation for "planet". In Japanese, "planet" would be 惑星 wakusei, which would be pronounced in Chinese as huo4xing1. Though understandable, modern Chinese would prefer 行星 xing2xing1, I believe, meaning "moving/travelling star".


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian:
Earth - Земля (Zemlyá).
Moon - Місяць (Mísyats')
Mercury - Меркурій (Merkúriy)
Venus - Венера (Venéra)
Mars - Марс (Mars)
Jupiter - Юпітер (Yupíter)
Saturn - Сатурн (Satúrn)
Uranus - Уран (Urán)
Neptune - Нептун (Neptún)
Pluto - Плутон (Plutón)


----------



## Vukabular

In Serbian, the names of the planets are borrowed from Latin except Earth "Zemlja" , Sun "Sunce" , Moon "Mesec" and Venus "Danica". Interestingly, Moon is male, Venus is female and the Sun is neuter gender and that we have a lot of old poems about the marriage of the Moon and Venus.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Following on from Stoogler @ 11 September 2018.

Welsh

Sun - yr haul (used to be feminine - cf 'heulwen' (= sunshine) - now usually masc.)

Moon - y lleuad (n.f.) also: y lloer (n.f.) - Tends to be more poetical

Etymology: 'lleu' _light, brightness; bright_ + '-ad' _doer, worker, operator, agent; actor; factor; (chemical) agent; subject (in gram.)_.
 
Planed (n.f.), y planedau (planet, planets)

[…]

Earth - y Ddaear (n.f.)

Etymology: [cf. Cornish. _doar, doer, dor, dour_, Breton. _douar_]
SIX (!) different plural forms: _daearau_, _daearoedd_, _daearon_, _deyeri_, _deyerydd_, _daeerydd_.

[…]

See: Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru, GPC


----------



## nimak

@Vukabular What about Mesečina? In which meaning it is used in Serbian/Croatian?


In *Macedonian*:

Moon = *Месечина *[mɛ'sɛt͡ʃina] _fem._
Earth = *Земја *['zɛmja] _fem._
Sun  = *Сонце *['sɔnt͡sɛ] _neut._
Mercury = *Меркур *['mɛrkur] _masc._
Venus = *Венера *[vɛ'nɛra] _fem._
Mars = *Марс *[mars] _masc._
Jupiter = *Јупитер *['jupitɛr] _masc_.
Saturn = *Сатурн *['saturn] _masc_.
Uranus = *Уран *['uran] _masc_.
Neptune = *Нептун *['nɛptun] _masc_.
Pluto = *Плутон *['pɫutɔn] _masc_.


----------



## Vukabular

nimak said:


> @Vukabular What about Mesečina? In which meaning it is used in Serbian/Croatian?


*mesečina *"moonlight"


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

Moon = *Luno* [ˈlu.no]
Earth = *Tero* [ˈte.ro]
Sun = *Suno* [ˈsu.no]
Mercury = *Merkuro* [mer.ˈku.ro]
Venus = *Venuso* [ve.ˈnu.so]
Mars = *Marso* [ˈmar.so]
Jupiter = *Jupitero* [ju.pi.ˈte.ro]
Saturn = *Saturno* [sa.ˈtur.no]
Uranus = *Urano* [u.ˈra.no]
Neptune = *Neptuno* [nep.ˈtu.no]
Pluto = *Plutono* [plu.ˈto.no]


----------



## Perseas

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> Moon:
> (A) *«Σελήνη»* [seˈli.ni] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«σελήνη» sĕlḗnē* --> _moon, (myth.) goddess of the moon_ < **σελάσ-νᾱ *sĕlás-nā*, a derivative in *-νᾱ -nā* from *«σέλᾱς» sélās* (neut.) --> _light, glow, beam_.
> The formation may be compared with the PIE word for _moon_, *l(o)uksneh₂- as attested in e.g. Lat. luna, _moon_.
> (B) Colloquially *«φεγγάρι»* [feŋˈga.ɾi] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neut. *«φεγγάριον» pheŋgárion* --> _moon_, diminutive or Classical neut. *«φέγγος» pʰéŋgŏs* --> _light, splendour, lustre, moonlight_ (of unknown etymology, often connected with Proto-Germanic *funkô, _spark_).
> […]


That was an excellent post by apmoy70!  In addition to this information about the "moon', another name for "*σελήνη*" is "*μήνη*" (fem.) - not in use nowadays-, which is related to "*μήν*" (month). It is also related to the English "moon", German "Mond", Latin "mensis" etc.
moon | Origin and meaning of moon by Online Etymology Dictionary


----------



## Vukabular

Interestingly, in Serbian, *mesec* means moon as well as month and compared to the Greek word *μήνη* (mḗnē) f "moon" Serbian word
*ména* f (singular)  *méne* f (plural) "change, phase, lunation"


----------



## Yendred

As in Japanese:
日 means both _day _and _sun_
月 means both _month _and _moon_

No so strange, as the solar cycle is 1 day, and the moon cycle is 1 month.

The analogy between _moon _and _month _still remains in French too in some oldish expressions like "_Il y a des lunes_" (long ago).

What's weirder is the fact that the Romance languages root for _moon _(_lune, luna_) is cognate with _lux _(_light_). Why would the moon be associated with light more than the sun?


----------



## AndrasBP

Welsh_Sion said:


> SIX (!) different plural forms: _daearau_, _daearoedd_, _daearon_, _deyeri_, _deyerydd_, _daeerydd_.


Are these forms examples of dialectal variation? 
I can't see how "the Earth" might be used in plural. Does "daear" also mean "land" or "territory"?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Again, I refer you to 'Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru', GPC.

The first three are known to me and are also fairly 'standard'. The last three may be more poetical or dialectical - in the former sense they may have been used to effect harmony and the 'right' number of syllables for strict metre poetry, e.g. englyn un odl union, cywydd deu air hirion etc.

Definitely you can have more than one 'Earths' - and in English, too. Think of the idea of more than one Earth-like planet on which ET's are said to live. (They have the 'ideal' conditions to support life as we Earthlings know it, according to the scientists!)

'daear' (disyllabic: DEUHarr) is also the Welsh word for 'earth' (lower case 'e'), so it all fits in. But ...

'tir' (n.m.) = _land (opp. ‘sea’, ‘air’), ground, soil, turf; estate, landed property; open land, expanse of country, region, territory, domain, country, (the) earth; ridge, selion; also fig._ (GPC) NOT from 'terra' but related to it. (cf. Irish, Tir as in Tir na nOg)

'tiriogaeth' (n.f.) 'territory' = _territory, realm, district, tract, (piece of) land, also fig._ (GPC) (tir + iog + aeth).


----------



## Nizo

SORANI KURDISH (CENTRAL KURDISH)
(Phonetic pronunciations are close but not exact)


Moon ☾ = مانگ /mɑng/
Earth ♁ = زەوی /zɛʊi/
Sun ☉ = خۆر /xoɾ/ (related to Persian خور، هور)
Mercury ☿ = زاوە /zɑʊæ/
Venus ♀ = ڤینوس /vinʊs/ (from the Roman goddess Venus)
Mars ♂ = ھەسارەی مەریخ /hɛsɑɾæi mɛɾix/ (related to the Arabic for Mars _al merreikh_ المريخ and Persian for Mars مِرّیخ) or گەڕەستێری بارام /gɛræsteɾi bɑɾɑm/
Jupiter ♃ = ژوپێتێر [ʒʊpitiɾ] (from the Roman god Jupiter) or مشتەری /mɪʃtæɾi/ (related to the Arabic for Jupiter _al mushtari_ المشتري and the Persian مُشتَری) or ھورمز /hæɾmɪz/
Saturn ♄ = کەیوان [kæjʊɑn]
Uranus ⛢ = ئۆرانۆس [oɾɑnos] (from the name of the Greek god Uranus _Οὐρανός_)
Neptune ♆ = نێپتۆن [nep.ton] (from the Roman god Neptune)
Pluto ♇ = پلووتۆ [plu.to] (from the Roman god Pluto)


----------



## Awwal12

Olaszinhok said:


> If I'm not mistaken , Russian also has месяц/ month for moon.


It does, but "mésyats" means only the moon in the sky, usually a half moon or a crescent. You can always replace "месяц" with "луна", but not the other way around.


----------



## Yendred

Awwal12 said:


> It does, but "mésyats" means only the moon in the sky, usually a half moon or a crescent.



Then reinforcing the temporal analogy between month and moon, as the phases of the moon in the sky might be used to measure time on a month scale.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Moon = Lua
Earth = Terra
Sun = Sol
Mercury = Mercúrio
Venus = Vénus (Portugal)/Vênus (Brazil) 
Mars = Marte
Jupiter = Júpiter
Saturn = Saturno
Uranus = Urano 
Neptune = Neptuno (Portugal)/Netuno (Brazil) 
Pluto = Plutão


----------

